# Egg-based pasta sauce



## JParrish (Jan 5, 2008)

I have the barest memory of a spaghetti/linguini sauce that involves beating an egg in the serving bowl, then tossing in hot noodles and mixing with herbs or bacon.  Am I remembering this right, or am I actually thinking of fried rice?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 5, 2008)

You're not crazy JP, at least not certifiable ... the dish you're talking about is probably Pasta Carbonara.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup, carbonara for sure. I used to have chickens, and that was one of my favorite uses for eggs.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 5, 2008)

We used to have that without the bacon on Fridays when I was growing up (couldn't eat meat on Fri)   My mother called it pasta and egg.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Google pasta carbonara - when I first tasted it I thought I was in heaven.


----------



## JParrish (Jan 5, 2008)

*Pasta Carbonara*

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2008)

This is my favorite carbonara recipe.


----------



## JParrish (Jan 13, 2008)

It's a success!


----------

